# en effet



## javikas7

Je ne sais pas comme traduire cette phrase

rien de plus simple, en effet, que de créer son profil 

peut-être:

En efecto, nada tan simple como / nada más simple que crear su perfil

De hecho nada tan simple como crear su perfil
 
merci pour m'aider.


----------



## totor

javikas7 said:


> En efecto, nada tan simple como / nada más simple que crear su perfil
> 
> De hecho nada tan simple como crear su perfil



À mon avis, toutes sont bonnes et se valent.

En tout cas, tu peux mettre *sencillo* au lieu de *simple*, mais c'est une question de goût.

Et bienvenue sur le forum, Javikas.


----------



## javikas7

totor said:


> À mon avis, toutes sont bonnes et se valent.
> 
> En tout cas, tu peux mettre *sencillo* au lieu de *simple*, mais c'est une question de goût.
> 
> Et bienvenue sur le forum, Javikas.


 
merCi beaucoup


----------



## laura2020

Hay varias cosas que no me cuadran en la traducción de este texto: ****  en effet...


Avant de tenter de répondre à cette question, je voudrais évoquer un
autre exemple, celui des verbes chinois pour « vendre » et « acheter ». Ils
ne se distinguent en effet que par le ton, et les caractères qui le notent ne
se distinguent eux aussi que par un ajout graphique sur l’un d’entre eux,
comme s’il avait fallu différencier à un moment donné deux activités qui
n’en faisaient à l’origine qu’une.

       Antes de intentar responder a esta pregunta, yo quería evocar otro ejemplo, el de unos verbos chinos para “vender” y “comprar”. Ellos no se distinguen _efectivamente_ también que por un el tono, y los caracteres que le notan no se distinguen ellos también que por una ayuda gráfica sobre el uno entra ellos como si el tenía falla en diferenciar en un momento dado dos actividades que no se hacen al origen que una. 

De poder darme una luz para reformular mejor esta parte del texto le agradecería mucho.
__________________________
Regla 2: Una pregunta por hilo. Sus otras preguntas están aquí:
ajout graphique
sur l'un d'entre eux
n'en faisaient qu'une
Martine (Mod...)


----------



## Pinairun

Ils ne ... que, hay que traducirlo por: no... más que, lo que vendría a decir que, efectivamente, no se distinguen más que por el tono (de pronunciación) y ...

Saludos


----------



## La belle de Cádiz

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
Hilos unidos​
Hola!!

Mi profesora de Español ya me ha dicho que a ella no le gustaba la expresión "en efecto"....

Cómo podría traducir "en effet"? 

He pensado en "efectivamente".... ?No hay otras cosas?


Muchas gracias!


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour,

Tout dépend de la phrase et du contexte, les mots se choisissent toujours les uns en fonction des autres.

Mais de façon générale tu pourras le traduire par:

- claro está
- efectivamente
- por supuesto
- desde luego
- evidentemente
- naturalmente...

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## La belle de Cádiz

Que lindo!

gracias Gévy


----------



## mononokui

Solo un consejo: no pienses que “en efecto” es una expresión prohibida. Quizás no se utiliza mucho al hablar porque queda recargado, pero en el español escrito es muy común.
 
Personalmente, yo no diría “en efecto” en medio de un diálogo, pero tampoco “efectivamente” (a menos que fuera una broma!) Me parecen del mismo nivel.


----------



## La belle de Cádiz

Ha... de acuerdo! Gracias Monokui!


----------



## moi_mamimi

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos​
Bonjour,

je dois traduire la phrase suivante "Profitons-en donc pour aller y mettre un peu d'ordre dans les souvenirs que cela suscite. Il faut se le rappeler en effet" ...

"Así que aprovechémoslo para poner un poco de orden  en los recuerdos que toda esta historia suscita. De hecho hace falta recordarlo"

Merci et à bientôt


----------



## wicca88

Hola, tengo dudas para traducir en effet en este contexto:

La tenue d'un sommet véritablement international, le G20, pour faire face à la crise déclenchée en était le deuxième signe. En effet, des pays comme la Chine, l'Inde... étaient jusqu'alors, absents de ces concertations. 

No me cuadra ninguna de las traducciones de las que por ejemplo ha puesto Gévy en este hilo. Le veo más un significado como de "de hecho" ninguno de esos países había asistido antes, como expresando una novedad que antes no se había producido. A mi parecer con traducciones como "en efecto" lo que se hace es reafirmar algo de lo que se ha estado hablando anteriormente, y no es este el caso, pues no se reafirma nada, sino que se quiere expresar algo nuevo que ha ocurrido a raíz de tal cosa.  

Qué creeis?


----------



## Gévy

Hola Wicca:

Normalmente "en effet" no puede significar "de hecho", no.

Dice tu texto que ésta es la segunda señal, ¿pero señal de qué? 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## wicca88

Hola Gévy, se refiere a la segunda señal de que ahora se está asistiendo al nacimiento de un nuevo mundo. La primera señal sería la elección de Obama como presidente, y la segunda lo de la cumbre del G20 con los demás países.


----------



## Vicomte123

Hola,
Busquando inspiración acerca de la expresión "en effet", caigo sobre este hilo y veo que wicca88 no obtuvo respuesta "definitiva" a su pregunta. Bueno..es un poco tarde (!) pero voy a añadir mi grano de arena 
Creo que se hubiera podido decir algo como: "es cierto que países como China, India..." o también "No olvidemos que países como China, India..."
¿No os parece?
Acerca de "en efecto", varios amigos españoles me han aconsejado no usarlo, por lo menos con la frecuencia con la que la usamos en Francia. Lo mismo con "éventuellement"...pero eso para otro hilo 
Bises
Vic


----------



## vbergen

Hola, ¿cómo se traduciría "en effet" aquí? 
>>*En effet*, nos services ne concernent pas uniquement l'activité physique individuelle ou en cours collectifs, nous disposons également d'un pôle « santé »... <<
es una frase de publicidad de un gimnasio pero aunque tomo las traducciones de Gévy:
- claro está
- efectivamente
- por supuesto
- desde luego
- evidentemente
- naturalmente...

me parece _muy_ raro empezar una frase con "en effet". La escucho al principio y metida en cualquier parte de la oraciòn tambièn  ¿hay algún equivalente en español? creo que si se quita en esa publicidad "en effet", quedarìa mejor, pero tal vez es porque hablando español parece una forma rara de empezar una frase.


----------



## totor

Muy, lo que se dice muy, no debe ser.

En google tienes más de 4000 apariciones de exactamente la misma formulación.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Yo tampoco veo por qué no se debe utilizar la locución *en effet* al principio de una frase, como conector con la frase o texto anteriores. Distinto sería usarla al principio de un escrito. Al margen de los sinónimos que se puedan emplear en español, para mí su equivalente es *en efecto* y no me duelen prendas usarlo cuando se tercia.


----------



## StephBretagne

Les français utilisent très fréquemment *en effet* en début de phrase; particulièrement les lycéens dans leurs compositions écrites. 

En faisant quelques recherches, sur Le Petit Robert je vois :

S’emploie pour introduire un argument, une explication. Voir *car*.
Car : conjonction de coordination qui introduit une explication (preuve, raison de la proposition qui précède). Voir _parce que, puisque, attendu, vu que_.
Sur le dictionnaire de la RAE, *en efecto *ne signifie que "efectivemente".

efectivamente :
1. adv. De manera efectiva o real. _Exigen que la sentencia se cumpla efectivamente._ U. frecuentemente como expresión de asentimiento o confirmación. _—¿Es usted el encargado? —Efectivamente._
Donc, si je ne me trompe pas, on ne peut pas traduire ce "En effet" de début de phrase qui s'emploie pour introduire une explication et qui résulte de la proposition qui précède par "en efecto".

Amigos hispanohablantes, ¿qué palabras utilizaríais para este significado de "en effet"? ¿"Así" quizás?


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

Hola StephBretagne. Yo utilizo diariamente "en efecto" y "efectivamente" para introducir argumentos o explicaciones. Y juro que no soy el único.


----------



## StephBretagne

!Gracias por esta respuesta tan categórica Leon-Izquierdo! 
¿Lo utilizas oralmente o sólo por escrito? Es que me parece (pero puede que se me haya olvidado) no haberla oído en los años en que viví en Andalucía.


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

En ambos registros. No lo haría en una conversación que fuese demasiado informal... Sí en un coloquio, por ejemplo; y sí, también, en un artículo académico.


----------



## StephBretagne

Vale, ¡muchísimas gracias!


----------

